# Paramount Orchids



## papheteer (Jul 31, 2015)

I hope this is the right place to ask this question. Does anyone have any experience ordering from paramount orchids? They have a lot of stuff on their site that I want. I email them awhile back. Never got a reply though. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes, they are not bad. The new player is Forestview Gardens. They have a lot of species.


----------



## papheteer (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks, Eric! I am a big fan of Forestview gardens. I have nothing but praises for them. Great plants and great people. Paramount has some stuff they don't carry though. Particularly brachy hybrids..


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2015)

Your credit card was getting bored anyway! :evil:


----------



## papheteer (Jul 31, 2015)

I am seriously out of space though... Maybe I should start selling/trading seedlings...


----------



## edkravcik (Jul 31, 2015)

I ordered from them several times when they were still in Alberta. Since the move to B.C. the shipping to Ontario was more than I was willing to pay

In the past they always responded quickly to inquiries. Shipping was fast and the plants always arrived in prime condition

I did find some of the actual plants to be smaller than I expected but you are absolutely right that they have some great stuff. I even bought a "phragmipedilum" from them about 10 years ago


----------



## hbathong (Jul 31, 2015)

They have a lot of varieties with good prices. Their website is updated regularly. I have ordered from them 4-5 times. Great shipping. Chuck & Brion are nice owners, I have not had any problem in communication. Sometime they answered email a little late because of preparing for the show. The only problem was at my last order, the plants they sent were much more smaller than I expected.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes, the plants were small but the price was also, per my recollection.


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 1, 2015)

I know that their personal lives have been busy this year, and that is probably why they're not replying quickly. But I have dealt with them for years and they have some of the best material in Canada.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 1, 2015)

I often bought from them and I would not recommand them.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 1, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> I often bought from them and I would not recommand them.



I heard that from many others as well.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 1, 2015)

I got something from them a long time ago and wasn't happy with it. However that was years ago....I'd like to think they have improved since then.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 3, 2015)

I appreciate all the feedbacks. I think I won't order for now. Thanks again!


----------



## Ryan Young (Aug 3, 2015)

My experience is 50/50 success rate, some plants were just to weak to survive and others were just alive enough to take a few years to get back on track. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDT (Aug 6, 2015)

I've had the same experience as Ryan.


----------

